

Videochat: The Cupholder of Social Networking - ChrisArchitect
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/07/videochat-the-cupholder-of-social-networking/241523/

======
ChrisArchitect
love that title/cupholder analogy. Recall recent article about the relative
non-use of video calling/video chat - despite the general sense for years and
years that it would be how we were all going to be communicating in the future
that is now.

